

Show HN: My MT940 bank statement parser (PHP) - Sander_Marechal
https://github.com/sandermarechal/jejik-mt940

======
Sander_Marechal
I would love to get some feedback on this. Also, I would love to support more
banks. If your bank supports exporting MT940 statement files and you'd either
like to contribute or provide me with your information, let me know!

